# Playoff Game #1 | Wizards @ Cavs | 4/22/2006



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 1*_


*Washington Wizards* *(42-40) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (50-32)*

_*Saturday, April 22, 2006*_
*Time:* 12:00pm PT, 3:00pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* The Wizards have had some success beating Cleveland to the boards and getting timely offensive rebounds to extend their possessions. Each time the Wizards get key offensive rebounds, it takes a little out of Cleveland. 

*•* Make the game uptempo from the jump to see if Cleveland is ready and if their firepower is good enough to win a battle of offensive runs. Arenas and Butler need to be aggressive on the ball, going for steals and deflections to start the fastbreak.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland has to defend the glass better and find a way to get into the paint. If the Wizards can keep Cleveland on the perimeter, the Cavaliers won’t be able to take advantage of their big men. Make the game physical - don’t stray away from what works. 

*•* See if the Wizards play LeBron to become a scorer or passer. LeBron’s teammates need to quickly identify what’s going on, then be ready to contribute in whatever way. 

*OVERVIEW*

It’s showtime as the playoffs are finally here. Cleveland has homecourt advantage for this match up, the fans at The Q will be going crazy and the Cavs need to play basketball at a higher standard than they’re accustomed to doing. There is a saying that goes, "legends are made in the playoffs." What legend LeBron will make for himself? Does he exceed our expectations once again, or will the naysayers finally have their day?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

At the Q, hyped up for Kings James' first playoff game and everyone seemingly much healthier? Should be a big W. Cavs in 6.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I expect a big win on Saturday. Everyone is fired up and ready to go. I agree, Cavs in 6.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Matchups:

Big Z vs. Haywood: on paper this should be a big one in the Cavs advantage particuraly considering the Lithuanian is rested. Unfortunately Haywood's bulk seems to bother the Cavs interior player. Just a slight edge IMO here for the Cavs.

Gooden vs Jamison: Gooden should be able to outrebound Antwan but Jamison causes a matchup nightmare for the Cavs PF with his inside/outside game. Big advantage for the Wizards. The Cavs could easily neutralize is by moving Lebron onto Jamison but I doubt they do that till the end of games to avoid James from being in foul trouble.

James vs Jefferies: Huge edge for the Cavs. Nothing else needs to be said with this one.

Flip vs Butler: Flip has had a resurrection in Cleveland and Butler has been very productive when healthy. Probably a wash here - Flip playing for a contract and Butler still upset at the Cavs for passing him up.

Snow vs Arenas: the opposite of the Lebron matchup and so one sided in the Wizards favor that it might be able to negate the huge plus we have at the SF position. I frankly it is ridiculous that some Cavs writers are still praising Snow's "intangibles" - he can guard some SG's well because he is a phyiscal defender but he cannot guard anybody with quickness and is a black hole on offense

Benches: with Hughes healthy the Cavs have 3 players off the bench who are better then there starters (Hughes, AV, and Jones - just becuase Snow has been so bad). I like A. Daniels and Etan Thomas can bring a good game at times but overall I see this as a big edge for the Cavs.

Coach: I'll go with the guy with the experience here and say Eddie Jordan has an edge on Brown.

Overall: Pretty even starting lineup with maybe a slight edge to the Wizards but IMO the bench strength of the Cavs with AV and Hughes will be the decisive edge.

Cavs in 6 (could easily go 7)


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Im expecting cavs in 7


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Suprise suprise Marc Stein picked the Wiz to beat the Cavs in 6.
Has he ever been out ahead of anything Lebron related?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/21/2006 | Articles*












> *Series schedule*
> 
> *Game 1:* Wizards at Cavaliers, Saturday, 3 p.m., WEWS (Channel 5)
> 
> ...





> *Mind games to begin*
> *Cavs advised to think clearly during playoffs*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> ...





> *Live, learn credo for Cavaliers*
> *As playoffs approach, team has 90 games worth of knowledge to use to advantage*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*ESPN Playoff predictions*

*ESPN.COM’S 2005-06 PLAYOFF PREDICTIONS*

Marc Stein, Ric Bucher and Eric Karabell favor Washington to win the series. I hope we win the series not only for Cleveland’s sake, but also to see how ESPN’s “experts” would react.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: ESPN Playoff predictions*



remy23 said:


> *ESPN.COM’S 2005-06 PLAYOFF PREDICTIONS*
> 
> Marc Stein, Ric Bucher and Eric Karabell favor Washington to win the series. I hope we win the series not only for Cleveland’s sake, but also to see how ESPN’s “experts” would react.



Ric Bucher and Marc Stein hating on the Cavs!?
NO!!!!

And I don't know who Eric Karabell even is. Sounds made up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I'm still curious how Stein got his job. It's fairly obvious he's never played competitive ball in his life and is one of the most openly biased sportswriters i've ever seen. 

At least Rosen coached.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Man look at how ugly the Wizards bench is!

Cavs in 7.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marc Stein and Bucher went against Lebron: no way - didn't see that coming


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Very excited for the game. I think if one of there big 3 gets in foul trouble early this game is ours. They have no bench what so ever, they really only go about 7-8 max. And we can really go about 10 deep without a problem if we have too.

It all comes down too if Gooden can maintain Jamison for one night, he has been a Cavaliers Killer!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/22/2006 | Articles*












> *Cavaliers-Wizards season recap*
> 
> A look at the four games between the Cavaliers and the Washington Wizards during the 2005-06 season:
> 
> ...





> *Golden chance for Cavs’ Gooden*
> *With free agency approaching, playoffs a good time to show what he can do*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...





> *’Z’ traveling in lane of love*
> *Cavs center Ilgauskas makes wife, Jennifer, his center, too*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/22/2006 | Articles*

NIce finds remy. Great articles about drew and Z. I think if those two guys play good in this series we will win handly


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Taking forever for this game to start!! :biggrin: 

The Q is gonna be rockin :clap: :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I enjoyed the article about Z. I hope he takes over in the playoffs. With the games slowing down, if he wants it and the Cavs use it, he could make this first round series very easy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like seeing The Q this loud. It feels more like a Browns game. That's the way it should always be.

Both teams have taken a good deal of quick shots. I'd favor Washington to win if this tempo persists.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WAAAY too many offensive rebounds allowed here early


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rebound Damnit.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Did You See That Block!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ We rebound fine on the offensive end, but give up the defensive end. Both teams are following their shots well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our defense is not there right now. A little slow on the rotations, maybe due to the zone? Can't have that Arenas penetration.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't like this zone D against a perimeter team like the Wizards


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

James is freakin strong


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

LEbron HAS ****ING ARRIVED LADIES


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's stepping up. While Snow has made his jumpers (they're challenging him to make them), I feel more comfortable with James leading the charge.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No flop there: good D by AV


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That James to Marshall play was sweet. They ran it faster than usual.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a weak foul call there on AV: not much contact there


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

you see lebron taunt jefferies there?

man i love him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hubie just said Marshall hits the 3 at a high percentage.

I hate listening to Hubie. He acts like he knows things. But he is just throwing out cliches.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wiz bailing us out with the FT's


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

I love hubie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Hubie just said Marshall hits the 3 at a high percentage.
> 
> I hate listening to Hubie. He acts like he knows things. But he is just throwing out cliches.


 No wonder he quit lol


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Gilbert with 2 fuls =D


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Andy is the man.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Hubie just said Marshall hits the 3 at a high percentage.
> 
> I hate listening to Hubie. He acts like he knows things. But he is just throwing out cliches.


 Amazing the poor quality of commentators: why can't they put Kevin Harlan and Steve Kerr together - only two worth listening too IMO.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 31-20 after opening quarter. 

James leads Cleveland with 13 points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I knew once James hit that 3, he would get into one of those little grooves. He imposed his will at the end of that qtr. 

Did you guys see him call off that pick? If he is gonna have that mindset in every game, we will win this series.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Brown really has an embarrassment of riches on the bench now that Larry is back. Hopefully Flip plays the bulk of the 2nd here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't like this zone D against a perimeter team like the Wizards


Brown went away from it at the end of the qtr. It was killing us on the boards and giving up too many open looks and lanes. 

Nice try I guess by Brown throwing out a different look.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with 5 assists already. There's a chance he racks up a double-double today.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

yall are looking solid out there.. james with 13/5/3 already :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Beautiful play there: Hughes cut and they left Marshall wide open. Great pass by Lebron.

Lebron is as good of a passer as anybody in the league IMO


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

"LETS SEE HOW LEBRON WILL DO IN THE PLAY OFFS"

there you have it 


cavaliers are looking AMAZING right now, ( if larry would have made the dunk , the Q woulad gone C R A ZY )

love to hear the Q be this loud


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is sharp right now. Reading the defense VERY well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

quench23 said:


> love to hear the Q be this loud


The Q should always be this loud!! Lebron in particular feeds off the crowd energy.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah the Wiz are going right after Marshall in the post. Have to help him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wide freakin open jumper misssed by Marshall leads to a fast break for the Wiz.

Marshall gives. Marshall gives away. Blah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Marshall is prob tired. He is only effective in short spurts. 

Speaking of which Brown should look to give Lebron a short rest here.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I bet LeBron plays 45 minutes today.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

What happened to Varejo (sp?)

He doesn't seem to be as effectve as he was prior to his injury. Am I right? He seems to get an occasional rebound, but then his jumps seem mistimed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess DJ is out of the rotation completely?

*Snow having a flashback :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ AV is as active/effective as ever. He's just better in certain games than others.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> What happened to Varejo (sp?)
> 
> He doesn't seem to be as effectve as he was prior to his injury. Am I right? He seems to get an occasional rebound, but then his jumps seem mistimed.


 Guess I'm wrong. Huey thinks he looks good out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV is Cleveland's future at power forward.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy making a name for himself!!!!

I'm liking coach brown's decision making so far sticking with AV


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

EDIT: DP


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> *Snow having a flashback :clap:


 :clap: hes looking good.. hughes needs to get into rhythm again though.. lebron 15/7!/5 so far.. tripple double any1?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, I've always been fan, just haven't seen much of him lately. And, my observaton was premature.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lol Lebron guards Jamison today and then Jeffries starts going off.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's a wierd call on Z: what did he do there?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 50-36 at halftime. I love the "MVP, MVP" chants in the background as LeBron's being interviewed. =)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've always been fan, just haven't seen much of him lately. And, my observaton was premature.


The main diffrence since the injury is that he doesn't dunk it as often. But he has shown more of his offensive skills as well. I think maybe by next year if he doesn't get hurt again, he should be back to dunking, in addition to the other skills he's added. Free throw shooting is really next on the agenda for him. And a go-to-move on the post.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah that go to move , probably will be a drop step --> left or right hook,

now Guys, the cavs are showing us something, 

like i'v said before, i'll say it again


LET THE KING JAMES ERA BEGIN.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How do you guys feel about DJ being completely left out of the rotation?

Snow has certainly stepped up his game, but to not even play him a few minutes seems a bit harsh.

At some point I think you have to rest Lebron, let Larry take the 3 spot and keep DJ in the right mindset.

We can survive with Z/Larry/Flip out there w/out Lebron.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LeBron will finish with 36pts 12asst 11rebounds and 2stls.

If he continues his stellar play. 

lol

I thought he was going to suck once I saw the airball, but he bounced back.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lebron.will.not.rest

he'll sit a little in the 3rd, then play in the 4th for 12 minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The main diffrence since the injury is that he doesn't dunk it as often. But he has shown more of his offensive skills as well. I think maybe by next year if he doesn't get hurt again, he should be back to dunking, in addition to the other skills he's added. Free throw shooting is really next on the agenda for him. And a go-to-move on the post.


Yes I agree. He HAS to improve his FT shooting cause he will get there alot. He has nice dribbling skills already, it's all about finishing. 

I don't think he needs a post up move as much (yet). He has a nice jumpshot, he can use that to bring defenders out and use his quickness to get to the rim. Kind of like a Pau Gasol style game.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

HOW about this, im seriously thinking this isa good idea, let lebron play the first 2 Q, all 24 mins, then have him sit for 4-5 extra mins in the 3rd, and then play the rest of the game. thats 43-45 mins a game in the playoffs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How do you guys feel about DJ being completely left out of the rotation?
> 
> Snow has certainly stepped up his game, but to not even play him a few minutes seems a bit harsh.
> 
> ...


 Snow ain't going to continue this offensive production but the combo of Flip, Lary, and Snow is able to at least stay in front of Arenas. If the offense continues to be smooth no need for Jones but I agree that Jones is going to be needed because Snow will regress at some point


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The main diffrence since the injury is that he doesn't dunk it as often. But he has shown more of his offensive skills as well. I think maybe by next year if he doesn't get hurt again, he should be back to dunking, in addition to the other skills he's added. Free throw shooting is really next on the agenda for him. And a go-to-move on the post.


Thanks for the update. I really want him to succeed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

quench23 said:


> HOW about this, im seriously thinking this isa good idea, let lebron play the first 2 Q, all 24 mins, then have him sit for 4-5 extra mins in the 3rd, and then play the rest of the game. thats 43-45 mins a game in the playoffs.


That's kind of what im saying. Depending on game situation obviously, get him a short rest and keep your other 3 big scorers out there Flip/Larry/Z, run the offense through Z.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

That gilbert arenas thing ""0"" on ESPN right now, made me cry

arenas has earned my respect.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I think he should git some rest at the beginning and the end of the 3rd, but u can't have Z, Larry, and LeBron all on da bench at da same time.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

I thought Damon's defense on the bench was smothering. He guarded the gatorade and didn't give up the baseline


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ LOL I just hope Damon's okay and doesn't show any signs of discontent in upcoming days.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Say what you want about Lebron's D but he's completely taken Jamison out the game.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Say what you want about Lebron's D but he's completely taken Jamison out the game.


WORD!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe a good time to give Lebron a breather


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On the whole the Cavs defense has been very good. It kind of looks like the system that Brown has been preaching all year, as far as not allowing penetration and then recovering. Except for very early in the game, the Wiz haven't had much in the way of open shots tonighit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh, and given how many days are between each game--I doubt Lebron rests even a minute. It's like 2 days until the Cavs play again. You can play Lebron the full 48 in the playoffs thanks to the wacky NBA schedule.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's funny seeing flashbacks of Zydrunas Ilgauskas with hair. It's like he was an entirely different person back then.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

that was a foul?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Oh, and given how many days are between each game--I doubt Lebron rests even a minute. It's like 2 days until the Cavs play again. You can play Lebron the full 48 in the playoffs thanks to the wacky NBA schedule.


I think Lebrons more efficient if you get him a breather, especially on defense. 

I'd keep him around 43-44 mins a game. A little short break going into the 4th or at the end of halves/qtrs to keep him fresh.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ makes an appearance


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Donyellll!!!!!!

Focus!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

When Donyell missed that shot, first thing I thought was "My God. This team blows an average of 3-4 dimes a night from James."


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with a SUPER pass!!!!!

Cleveland leads 74-57 at the end of the third quarter.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Does LBJ have on a new shoes? Looks like they have two gold bands. II don't think I've seen those before.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That pass was ridiculous.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

We are witnessing something VERY SPECIAL here.

Only Magic Johnson has led a team as young as LBJ and he was 19, I think. AND, he had KAREEM ABDUL JABBAR. That means, there were at least 2 superstars on that team. LBJ is technically doing it alone, with a supporting cast.

Amazing. ENJOY this ... did you see the records he's broken at his young age ... EMJOY ... he is one for the ages.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall has been balling. I like it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marshall's been good in spirts. I hate to say that though because he'll most likely do something terrible in the next few minutes.

Etan Thomas got away with a forearm shiver to Lebron's chest on that last play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol these ref are trying there hardest to keep this game competitive: how is that not a foul on Etan Thomas - he shoved a forearm right into Lebron's chest


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was ridiculous. Blatant foul by Thomas, he never gets those calls on drives though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Arenas is looking to go 1 on 5 at this point.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This Flip-Lebron-Larry lineup has the potential to be a real tough matchup for any team. Larry hasn't done it on the offensive end but I've been real impressed with his D so far - not giving anything away


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron gets his 10th assist. He has his double-double.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

This gameball should probably go to Eric Snow. He has stepped it up, LBJ's game is indescribable and lives up to expectaton. Eric is a surprise ... right? (I don't get to see them play often.)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James... and the foul!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everytime the Wiz make a run Lebron puts them back down.

His knickname should be "And-1", unbelievable how many times he has those plays.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn ... Donyell is BALLING now!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall may be old and streaky, but he knows how to play. He is always moving without the ball and getting open. 

He just needs to MAKE the shots like he has tonight :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Wizards have no hope in this series if the rest of the Cavs make their wide open shots and wide open layups. Because they can't guard Lebron one on one. With anybody on their team. Caron Butler guarding Lebron is high comedy. Mostly because Caron talks so much garbage and thinks he's a tough guy. Then Lebron swats him off like a fly on the way to the bucket.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Should take Lebron out of the game at this point: it's over and we don't to rub it into the Wizards. Particularly Arenas thrives on feeling slighted.

It would be nice to get Lebron 2 boards and the triple double though


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Should take Lebron out of the game at this point: it's over and we don't to rub it into the Wizards. Particularly Arenas thrives on feeling slighted.
> 
> It would be nice to get Lebron 2 boards and the triple double though



It's only a 12 point game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks Y'All. I enjoyed the visit. Now off to the NEXT game. See you Monday? or the next game, whichever comes first.


(I think LBJ is tired now, with 2 minutes to go .) He has played the entire game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like that Nike commerical of James that just came on. Nice.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Triple double
Cavs won it going away.

This interview is dumb. They ask Lebron such dumb questions.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 97, Washington 86*


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

amazing game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron with a 32/10/11 triple double in his 1st ever playoff game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Triple double
> Cavs won it going away.
> 
> This interview is dumb. They ask Lebron such dumb questions.


Very awkward interview


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> LeBron will finish with 36pts 12asst 11rebounds and 2stls.
> 
> If he continues his stellar play.
> 
> ...


Pretty damn close


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I really like everything Mike Brown did out there today, He tried the new zone, he forced them to take alot of outside shots, but we were unable to rebound to start the game.

If anyone noticed we switched on all pick and rolls and 'handoffs' because anyone out there other than Z at that point could just switch and play defense. I really liked that look that Brown was doing. He actually had a nice substitution plan goin on. He played Eric Snow just enough and got Hughes out of there in the late 3rd when he was struggling to a hotter Flip Murray. 

Also, I think this series does not fit well for Damon Jones at all. He may not see very much time at all out on the floor against the Wizards. He just cant hang with their guards, and obviously Mike Brown realized that sticking with a rotation of Flip/Hughes/Snow.

He got great effort out of Gooden/Marshall/AV/Zydrunas rotation them in like clock work. 

All in all everyone from Coaching staff to the players did a big part in this win.

All say it again and I know its been said by alot of people here before if Marshall hits those shots and plays like he did today, we are a very hard team to defend. Marshall like it our not is our X Factor this series.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

wow, that was a fun game to be at


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Auggie said:


> :clap: hes looking good.. hughes needs to get into rhythm again though.. lebron 15/7!/5 so far.. tripple double any1?


hell yea! lebron rules.. congrats on your victory


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Pretty damn close


I was a little surprised at how close I was.

LeBron now has my respect, since he knows how to play in the playoffs.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

SuperBron with a dominating game!!!!!!!!! Go Cavs!!!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone have a video of the new Nike commercial for Bron?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

And for anyone who is actively going to the Cavs playoffs games...someone needs to pick me up one of those "We are all witnesses" t-shirts!!!!!!!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I really like everything Mike Brown did out there today, He tried the new zone, he forced them to take alot of outside shots, but we were unable to rebound to start the game.
> 
> If anyone noticed we switched on all pick and rolls and 'handoffs' because anyone out there other than Z at that point could just switch and play defense. I really liked that look that Brown was doing. He actually had a nice substitution plan goin on. He played Eric Snow just enough and got Hughes out of there in the late 3rd when he was struggling to a hotter Flip Murray.
> 
> ...


Snow actually played pretty large minutes, only LeBron and Flip played more. His defense is likely to keep him on the floor especially if he continues to play d like he did today.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/23/2006 | Articles*












> *Mourning Akron woman who was ‘a second mother,’ LeBron leads Cavs to playoff win*
> *Burdened but soaring*
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* LeBron James made one of the most spectacular debuts in NBA playoff history on a day that a funeral was held in his hometown for the woman he considered “a second mother.''
> ...





> *TRIPLE-DOUBLE PLEASURE*
> *James third player to reach status in NBA playoff debut*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...





> _Notebook_
> *Snow likes being left out in cold*
> *Veteran guard benefits from attention on James*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/23/2006 | Articles*

Yup, exactly as I thought, big W in Game 1. Game 2 should really tell you how the series is going to be fought from a coaching standpoint. Though, to be honest, it's going to be hard fo Washington to get past AV and Gooden's superb rotation defense, if they can keep it up of course.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

People expect these Washingtons big 3 to play much better in later games, but as long as we can prevent them from running and rotate to prevent the easy baskets I think we can keep them pretty much in check the entire series.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The MAMBA said:


> Does anyone have a video of the new Nike commercial for Bron?


http://www.nike.com/nikebasketball/ 


bottom left hand corner

I also made a downloadable version


----------

